# What should I teach first?



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I wondered if those of you who had older dogs could share your doggie wisdom with us puppy owners, by letting us know what you think are the most important cues/commands to train your puppy.

Rosie is pretty much there with DO WEE-WEE, SIT and DOWN and I'm trying to teach COME, OFF, STAY and IN YOUR BED.

Also, how many do you think they can cope with learning at one time? I still go back to the ones she knows so she won't forget them so our little training sessions are quite full. I know I need to do some lead walking too, but there just seems so much that I don't know which to do first! 

Louise


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

jugle them about, and teach them in a seaqence, like sit, down, sit, paw try and get her to down from standing, if you just teach the onee thing she will get bord. and teach stay as well thats a handy one.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

WAIT - Wait where you are until I call you to COME
STAY - Stay where you are until I come back to you and release you
LEAVE IT - leave a treat or food until told to TAKE IT

I use these commands all the while and all are useful

Enneirda already suggested this on another post. Go to youtube and watch kikopup do clicker training - you'll be addicted in no time.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't forget stand, dogs that get to fixed in a 'treat means sit!' mind set can be annoying lol. Don't get stuck in that rut, when you call her to come, mix it up! Ask her to down and stand as well as sit.

'watch me' is often over looked too. It can be very useful!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WATCH ME IS GREAT!!! 
we use it all the time, even if she gets a little rambunctious (sp?) she will calm down a little with that one.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> dogs that get to fixed in a 'treat means sit!' mind set can be annoying lol.


It's funny you should say that - it's already become her default response when I'm about to do some training. I think I'm being all casual about it, but I obviously have a 'training face' or something! They're so clever, aren't they?

Will mix it up tonight - not much SIT, more DOWN and STAY, I think.

I've put WATCH ME on my list - I was just reading about that in my Victoria Stilwell book. Thanks for the advice!

Louise


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm having trouble with WAIT and STAY. He's brilliant at WAIT if I'm making him wait before eating... he'll wait forever, but when it comes to just doing it regularly he's not on board at all


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

parapluie said:


> I'm having trouble with WAIT and STAY. He's brilliant at WAIT if I'm making him wait before eating... he'll wait forever, but when it comes to just doing it regularly he's not on board at all


pop a lead on him. tell him to sit and tug the lead light ly upwords so he sits, tell him to stay and take a step or towo infrount of him, if he moves tug the lead up again and tell him to sit stay. leav it only a couple of seconds and return to him telling him to stay, pause then prase him for it. the lead means he cant go antwhere and yoy can put him back without touhing him(touch is seen as prase by dogs)


----------

